# Miami, FL - Anibal, M Sable



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com.petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11687235

Miami Dade Co AS - Anibal, Male Sable








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

correct link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11687235


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Pet ID: A1082632

Still Listed on Petfinder


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Has anyone ever worked with this shelter? They seem to get a lot of nice dogs and I'm not aware of any local contacts there.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Still there, now called Strongheart


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Miami, FL - Strongheart, M Sable*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11687235








[/img]


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Miami, FL - Strongheart, M Sable*

He looks more like a black and red to me than a sable but it's so hard to tell in these weird pictures! He's GORGEOUS either way though!!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Miami, FL - Strongheart, M Sable*

I agree. This is a new color pic of him (his name was originally Anibal); the original pic was blurry and he appeared to be a sable.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Miami, FL - Strongheart, M Sable*

stuill there


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Miami, FL - Strongheart, M Sable*

listing removed


----------

